# Morio Worms



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys, thinking of getting my first box of Morios for my Beardie, already worked with crix, mealies,locusts before, so Morios are one of the few feeder insects ive not tried, as far as I know there basically just the same as meal worms but obviously alot larger, also how big are the beetles, and do the worms move any faster than mealies??


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah the morios are really fast - little sods if you ask me!!! From my experience, they ar a lot harder to catch if they get loose (in the viv), and are also a lot harder to contain in pots (if you were thinking of doing this?).
Couldn`t tell you how big the beetles are though - always got too peeved off with them long b4 then and chucked any spares out for the birds! (after vowing never to buy them again!).


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

My beardie loves these, i put them in an exoterra bowl but they dont get the chance to escape because he eats them so fast.
Ive never had any turn in to beetles im not sure they do, if they do they must turn alot slower than mealworms

I just looked it up and apparently you have to force them to become beetles or they stay larvae (worm form) weird!!!

How to culture super worms, Zophobus morio, with pictures


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

This is my beardies fave livefood but if your swuimish of smelly and bity insetcs thent hese arnt for you, they release a very smelly liquid from there rear end which stinks like made and have large black jaws which latch onto you and nip. Amazing little feeder insects to me and my beardie loves them.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Reptilover said:


> This is my beardies fave livefood but if your swuimish of smelly and bity insetcs thent hese arnt for you, they release a very smelly liquid from there rear end which stinks like made and have large black jaws which latch onto you and nip. Amazing little feeder insects to me and my beardie loves them.


Totally Agree, my BD loves them too.

The beetles are only very slightly bigger than mealie beetles and their no faster than mealies.

Plus they last for ever as worms, I buy them in bulk and they last months.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

My lot love them and i use them as a staple. They have less chitchin sp than mealies. The beetles are a lot bigger than mealie ones but only about an inch long. By "forcing" them to breed they mean you have to seperate each worm. Not much harder than mealies to breed


----------

